# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  دعاء اذا قلتيه راح عنج كل الالم ( عن تجربتي)

## الساعية للجنة

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

لكل بنت تحس بألام في جسمها

ركبتها تعوراها

بطنها يعورها 

صداع 

اي شييي



اقري قصتي


بنات احلفلكم بالله والله ثم والله عن تجربتي

انا عندي قرحه و الكل يعرف آلام قرحة المعده واايد تعور واحس اني خلاص هذا يومي وبموت


مره كنت قايمة الساعه 3 عشان اصلي قيام الليل لاكني حسيت بألام في بطني وقعت اصيح مو قادره اتحمل ونفس الوقت ابي اصلي


تذكرت اني قريت حديث عن الرسول 


هو

إذا احسست بألم في جسدك أو أحد عندك يتألم 

ضع يدك على الذي تألم من جسدك وقل : بسم الله ، ثلاثاً ، وقل سبع مرات : أعوذ بالله وقُدرته من شر ما أجد وأحاذر 
رواه مسلم1728/4



بنات والله ثم والله قبل لا اشيل يدي من بطني راح الام فجأه 

سبحان الله القادر 

سبحان الله القادر 

وعد جربت مره يوم كانت رجلي تعورني قريت الدعاء وراح ع طول 



ومن بعدها الحمد الله اقول ها الدعاء وبس و يروح ع طول و الحمد الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## HONG

يزاج الله خير اختي 
ومشكوره على المشاركه .

----------


## @مبدعه@

مشكوره اختي ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## USA Online

لا حول و لا قوه الا بالله

----------


## * نور الهدى *

جزاك الله خيرا
وشافاك وعافاك من كل شر

----------


## مهاوي الغوى

يزاج الله خير وربي يشفيج ويعافيج

----------


## مالتيزرس

سبحان الله حتى أنل احتي كل ما أقول ها الدعاء اتشافى 
لله الحمد.

----------


## شمس الوداع

مشكورة اختي وسلامتك وما عليكِ شر الهي

----------


## الساعية للجنة

الله يسلمكم ان شاء الله من كل شر

----------


## خبلهــآ غيــر

يزاج الله الف الخيــــر ،، ،

----------


## الليدي نتالي

يزاج الله كل الخيــــر ،، ،

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

يُنقل لقسم الفتآآآآآه المسلمه

----------


## أم القمرات

:SalamAlikom: 


جزاك الله كل خير

صدق الله وصدق رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 


لو اننا نتمسك بديننا ما بيكون حد مثلنا

 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## الفراشهـ

^_^ سبحان الله عن تجربتي بعد .. كل ماحس بالعوار اقولها .. وبعدين اقرا سورة الفاتحه 3 مرات ..

----------


## ارضي ربي

يزاج الله الف خير خيييتو

----------


## أم فآآآرس

باركَ الله فيكِ
جزيتِ خيراً

----------


## كتكوته الامارات

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## im sara

سبحان الله القادر

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ~UM Al-Meer~

طهور ان شاء الله وجزيتي عنا كل خير

----------


## قلب اللوز

جزاج الله خير

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

مشكوره اختي ويزاج الله الف خير


يارب يارب يارب ياسامع الصوت وياسابق الفوت وياكاسي العظام لحما بعد الموت صلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اسالك اللهم ياحي ياقيوم ياذا الجلال والاكرام ياجــــــــــــامع ياجــــــــــــــامع ياجـــــــــــامع اجمع بيني وبين فلان على ماتحب وبماتحب واجعلني معه من المكرمين
اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين


برحمتك ياحي ياقيوم استغيث

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

سبحان الله ,, يزاج الله خير والله يوفقج وتنجحين

----------


## الريف

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي
ربي يعطيج العافية يارب

بنوتات أنا محتاجه دعواتكم
إدعولي إذا كان لي خير في هالشخص ربي يسرلي أموري وإذا ما كان لي خير ربي يعوضني..

----------


## عتوقة هيلتون

سبحاااااااااااااااااان الله القاااااااااادر

----------


## نسيم الليل37

أكيد مآفي أصدق عن كلام رسولنــآ عليه الصــلاه والســلام .. ~


سبحــآن الله وبحمــدهـ ..~

----------


## رؤوس الجبال

تسلمين الغلا ربي يعطيج العافية والله يشفيج ان شاءالله

----------


## طيف الغربة

جزاك الله كل خير اختي

----------


## or_nahyan

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------

